# Voopoo drag 157W MOD, help please



## Richard434 (7/6/18)

Hi guys hope y'all doing well. 
I was wondering what would be the best tank for this mod any price range will do thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (7/6/18)

geekvape zeus, single or double

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JohnG (7/6/18)

I would say go for the Zeus Dual RTA. A top airflow RTA is always a good option to start with as it is more forgiving compared to bottom airflow RTAs. Even the Engine Nano or Dual is an option.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richard434 (7/6/18)

I'll look into that guys thanks for the feedback can it take a subohm tank by any chance?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/6/18)

All of the abovementioned tanks can be used as sub ohm tanks.

There is often confusion as to what constitutes a sub ohm tank. The following quote from Vaping 360 helps somewhat :

"
*What is a sub ohm tank?*
Sub ohm tanks (also called sub tanks, sub ohm clearomizers, or sub ohm clearo tanks) have both a generic definition and a specific marketing definition. The generic definition of a sub ohm tank is any atomizer tank where the resistance of the coil (or the aggregate resistance when multiple coils are used) is less than 1.0 ohm. The specific marketing definition is a tank of less than 1.0 ohm coil resistance that is designed to use and comes with a pre-made, factory-built, removable atomizer head containing a coil or coils with a wicking material that screws into the base of the tank and can be replaced with a new head. "


I hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

